# How many going to Brooklands?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just wondered if anyone new the approx. number of people (or TT's) going to Brooklands, just curious.

Graham


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I really don't know...but if it helps I'll be there...leaving tomorrow morning, it's a long way from tropical Scotland 

Jackie x (and Dave)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Have a safe trip and I hope to meet up with you on Sunday.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Tickets are still being sold for collection at the AGM or the gate - I don't thonk we'll crack the 1000 this year though, maybe next


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have just over 200 people coming and with exhibitors, about 250.

That equates to about 120+ cars... at the moment.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I really don't know...but if it helps I'll be there...leaving tomorrow morning, it's a long way from tropical Scotland
> 
> Jackie x (and Dave)


dont for get your red carnation or i will never find you


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Have a safe trip and I hope to meet up with you on Sunday.


Thank you and likewise 



> That equates to about 120+ cars... at the moment.


That's pretty good  How many TT's last year?



> dont for get your red carnation or i will never find you


Nor you a copy of the Times (under your left arm) 

Too early for anyone to hazard a guess at the weather ?

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It looks as if its going to be OK, dry with sunny spells and about 22Â°  

Graham


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> It looks as if its going to be OK, dry with sunny spells and about 22Â°


Wishful thinking, educated guess or are you close to God? 

I do hope you're right tho' 

J x


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Need to keep an eye on http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2331

Fingers crossed for a good day.

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know...but if it helps I'll be there...leaving tomorrow morning, it's a long way from tropical Scotland
> ...


I will have the Greek flag on display so you can't miss me.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I will have the Greek flag on display so you can't miss me.


Where will you be displaying your big Greek flag?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Need to keep an eye on http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2331
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good day.
> 
> Norman


Yeh sunday , sun , cloud ,rain , covers it all :x :x :x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Need to keep an eye on http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2331
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good day.
> 
> Norman


OK  This morning it said rain , just been on it again and SUN ,SUN,SUN 
for sunday


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

And don't forget to take plenty of pics and vids of the day for those of us who can't make it. 

How about a group photo this year? TT class of 2004! 

Fingers crossed for good weather for you. [smiley=sunny.gif]

It's persisting it down in Manchester at the mo...no change there then. :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are planning on doing a group photo on the banking at the end of the day... We also "want" to put the high res photos and any other good quality photos and vid that owners want to donate onto a cd that we will try and make available. No profit, just a small donation to cover costs (cd & P&P), etc



I've organised a new Shell station next door to Brooklands and I'll see if I can get some Sunshine made available for us on the day... I'll plan for no clouds & 24 degrees? We may have to settle for a little cloud and 22 degrees though. Anyhow I'll see what "he" can do for us... 



aidb said:


> And don't forget to take plenty of pics and vids of the day for those of us who can't make it.
> 
> How about a group photo this year? TT class of 2004!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If we have the luck of the GREEKS it will be wall to wall sunshine. Only joking well done Valsten 8) 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

aidb said:


> And don't forget to take plenty of pics and vids of the day for those of us who can't make it.
> 
> How about a group photo this year? TT class of 2004!
> 
> ...


Yeah i second that! Just not possible for me to attend this year , hope you all have good weather and a good time  
Jonah


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

At the moment we'e looking at







which will do


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> At the moment we'e looking at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ideally this is what roadster owners would like to avoid sunburn. 

But if you check another weather web site, things don't look so good.

http://uk.weather.yahoo.com/UKXX/UKXX0154/index_c.html










http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/UKXX0154?x=15&y=7

Two web sites say rain...but the BBC is more optimistic.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan,

Yahoo and uk.weather.com both say cloudy (not rainy) and BBC both say cloudly / sunny - no rain  (Hopefully!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...this is my point.

When I posted my message they both were saying rain...they keep changing their minds every few hours.

Shame that may not be sunny...but we can do without the rain.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe I should have ordered Blizzard Jackets in rather than Polo Shirts


----------

